

What If Web Browsing Were Like A Virtual Reality Videogame? - MichaelAO
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3027860/what-if-web-browsing-were-like-a-virtual-reality-videogame?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcodesign%2Ffeed+%28Co.Design%29#7

======
wilsonfiifi
This reminds me of Tom Clancy's Net Force. Similar to how "Jay Gridley"
navigated the web :-)

